# can i travel to france with valid permisso but expired visa....



## vrmk05 (Nov 25, 2013)

HI members,
im from india nd now in italy from jan 2013. i have the following query:
i would like to visit paris (for a couple of days) by dec-end or jan first week as i vl return to india after jan 1st week...i have got a type D visa valid till 26,nov 13. but my permisso is valid till 22,feb 14...
so will it be a problem if i visit paris and return back to italy before my return from here...can i travel based on my valid permisso though my visa validity is over...
kindly clarify my query...
many thanks in advance..


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

No problem as long as your PdS is valid for international travel -- some are not -- and, as always, as long as you continue to satisfy the terms associated with your immigration status. For example, if you are a student you still need to be a student, enrolled and making satisfactory progress. (An end of term trip is OK within reason.)

A visa facilitates entry only. Once you enter Italy, your PdS (or CdS) takes over.


----------



## vrmk05 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply....in that case i think i am eligible to travel to france (but is there any difference in PdS that allows international travel or within italy...coz i am not aware of it) will my passport be stamped while crossing borders or just checking the PdS will do (by train or flight)....

Thanks
vrmk


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Your passport and PdS won't even be checked as a routine matter. There's an open border between Italy and France. Both are Schengen Area countries. Please note that you're OK for vacationing in another Schengen country (e.g. France), but some EU countries, notably the United Kingdom, are not part of Schengen and maintain their own visa systems.

I was thinking of travel to France with your carta d'identità. That doesn't work (legally). You'll need to carry your passport and PdS. You can also carry your CdI, but your CdI isn't sufficient since it'll be marked "non valido per l'espatrio" or something similar. Italian citizens can travel throughout Europe and even a bit outside Europe (e.g. Egypt) without a passport, just using their CdI. Note also that your passport must not expire within 3 months. If your passport is getting too close to its expiration date you should renew it.


----------



## vrmk05 (Nov 25, 2013)

Many thanks for your detailed information.... so i hope to plan my trip to france soon (i was just waiting for some expert advice on this matter)...nw feeling confident of carrying on...


----------

